# Free Knitting Pattern - Hat in Lacy V-stitch for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here is another simple and pretty lady's hat you might like. 
I've attached the pattern as a pdf. It has instructions for both straight and circular needles. Enjoy!
Have a nice day!
Elena


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thx very much GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

A seriously sweet hat. Thank you.


----------



## Arstriker (Feb 10, 2013)

Very pretty thank you


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How adorable! Thank you so much! And the instructions are so easy! You are the best! Big hug


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I love it ...thank you


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Thx for another darling hat Elena!

And thanks for making a straight needle version too.

I also love how you give the number of stitches for the pattern repeat so that if we wanted to size it up or down for a different diameter had, it makes it really easy without having to try to figure it out.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your great comments! I am glad you like it! It would look even prettier in a lighter color, I think.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

that's lovely thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Elena - 

After I download a pattern, I forward it to my email so I can archive it. When it was time to enter the subject heading, I couldn't recall what you named the hat. Vivid in my mind were the color & the little bumps, so l called it Very Berry Ladies Hat.

So, l think the color is perfect, eventho it would be fine in any color.


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for pattern


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

very pretty thank you for the pattern, and my favorite color also.


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for this hat pattern.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern... A sweet hat !!!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, that helps me with another Xmas present.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

This is the perfect hat for some beautiful pink Cloud 9 yarn I recently received from charliesaunt! And I have just the birthday girl to make it for this week! Awesome!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you, on my to do list...Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the pattern. I did save the pattern. Have a great day!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Quite lovely.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the download, very cute hat.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another simple and pretty lady's hat you might like.
> I've attached the pattern as a pdf. It has instructions for both straight and circular needles. Enjoy!
> Have a nice day!
> Elena


Thank you so much! I love this hat. I am making hats for my son's G-d daughters & need different patterns because I don't want them all to be the same or bland. Every couple of years I make 6 hats for the 2 girls to get them thru a couple of NY winters.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I just started a hat and was going to do just a stockinette stitch for the crown.
Would you pattern work for a CO of 68?


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely hat. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely hat, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I just started a hat and was going to do just a stockinette stitch for the crown.
> Would you pattern work for a CO of 68?


It's a multiple of 9, so you could increase 4 stitches (72) on that increase round, but your hat would be much smaller. Probably better to start over.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi nana - remember me? ( I loved your wolf avatar)

So, what do you mean you started a hat? Have you already completed your reading over 68 stitches? Is that what you mean?

If so, rather than ripping out, the pattern need 84 stitches in the round, so you could increase 16 stitches evenly around on the first row after you're ribbing and you would have enough stitches to continue making the hat. The ribbing band maybe a little tighter than Elaina intended, so whether or not you do this would depend on if you're making it for someone with a smaller sized head. If you're making it for a small enough person, you could easily do what Gina suggested and make it over 72 stitches by evenly increasing only four stitches after your ribbing band.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry (voice recognition) - Have you already completed your RIBBING over 68 stitches?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely thank you


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is lovely!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

gina said:


> It's a multiple of 9, so you could increase 4 stitches (72) on that increase round, but your hat would be much smaller. Probably better to start over.


Not really, I have a very small head! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can always put in a lifeline and try the pattern to see what happens! I would like to try.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I made a V stitch hat for my gs in his school colors.
I told him the V stands for Victory!!! ( I am sending a pic of another color, same pattern.)
Nice pattern you've come up with.
I make a lot of hats.
This one is being included.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

It's really hard to see the V's in this color of yarn!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

KroSha said:


> Sorry (voice recognition) - Have you already completed your RIBBING over 68 stitches?


Hadn't seen this post before responding to the other one.
Yes, I had already CO and knitted my ribbing, all 3 inches of it. I cannot go back as I used 1 strand of wool and 2 strands of eyelash yarn. THAT would be a mess to frog!
But, as I said, I will give it a try for the crown.
Thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments, ladies! I love reading them. Sorry I couldn't reply earlier, I was out the whole day and just got home.  
KroSha and Gina, thank you for your suggestions for changing the hat for a smaller size.DollieD, thank you for posting the picture of your hat, it's very cute and I love the idea that V stands for Victory! KroSha, I love your name for this hat, Very Berry is perfect for it!
SwampCatNana,would love to see your finished hat, sounds very interesting! 
I also wanted to add that you could use smaller needles (US #5 or 6) and maybe a slightly thinner yarn to get a smaller hat.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Will bookmark this thread to post picture of finished hat.
As for the yarn, I'm committed as I have the mittens to match.
Also, I have the 3" brim done and it was done on 8s. Since it has 2 strands of eyelash yarn in it, there is no way I will frog it! :lol:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the hat, I love your hats so much.


----------



## krochetgurl (Oct 11, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here is another simple and pretty lady's hat you might like.
> I've attached the pattern as a pdf. It has instructions for both straight and circular needles. Enjoy!
> Have a nice day!
> Elena


Thank you for the pattern, Elena. I love it, and have it saved.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern. I copied to put in pattern book.


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

great for winter. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you so much. I'm making hats for the homeless and this gives me another lovely style.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you for sharing your very nice pattern with us. i've downloaded it to my files, and look forward to adding it to my wips.

jan


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern and hat with us and I always like to see a picture of the finished product so I know what it looks like.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Plain but pretty hat. Thanks for the pattern. I think I will make it for myself.


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just finished knitting this hat in the most beautiful rose colored wool/angora yarn - simple knit but looks special because of the lacy touch! Looks like I will need to make another one for myself! Oh my goodness, I'm jealous of the recipient!! Shame on me! .


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

prico48 said:


> I just finished knitting this hat in the most beautiful rose colored wool/angora yarn - simple knit but looks special because of the lacy touch! Looks like I will need to make another one for myself! Oh my goodness, I'm jealous of the recipient!! Shame on me! .


This is great! I'm so glad you like it!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

prico48 said:


> I just finished knitting this hat in the most beautiful rose colored wool/angora yarn - simple knit but looks special because of the lacy touch! Looks like I will need to make another one for myself! Oh my goodness, I'm jealous of the recipient!! Shame on me! .


Picture before you give it!?


----------



## grannyjill (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful hat.Thank you for sharing the pattern with us,more so because it can be done on two needles.I think i will be doing a few of this hat for all the ladies in the family for Christmas.


----------



## Vicki Waterbury (Feb 1, 2011)

This is so pretty. I like to knit hats for charity and love to try new patterns. As soon as I finish the one on my #8's I plan to cast on for this one. I know the recipient will enjoy wearing it. Thank you for the pattern.


----------

